# Possibly upgrading to HD



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

My mom has two Dish receivers a 3700 and either a 300 series or 500 series receiver and I have been trying to get her to upgrade to HD for a couple of years now, one receiver is in her living room and one is in her basement. She does have a sd Tivo (single tuner) on her living room tv but the digital converter box it requires to receive OTA locals does cause her problems so it would be nice to just retire it.

So what she really needs is a HD dual tuner dvr on her living room tv since this is where she does most of her viewing, plus I have her current sat and Tivo signal sent from this location to two bedrooms via Leapfrogs. It would also be nice to upgrade her basement sat receiver to HD but it wouldn't have to be a dvr unless it was cheap enough but it's important the living room tv has a dual tuner to that tv.

She does not get her locals through Dish but rather via a OTA antenna. Questions:

1. If she signs up for auto pay and paperless billing should she quality for "free HD for life"?

2. What HD receivers would you recommend one needs to be a dvr and if possible that dvr needs to be able to receiver a signal from a OTA antenna?

3. I believe she has the 250 channel package but I'm trying to figure out how much more a month this upgrade will cost her if she qualifies for Free HD since currently she doesn't pay a dvr fee?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

1. Yes.

2. Can you give us a slightly better summary of what you need, and where? (Room name, HD?, DVR service?) Like this:

- Living Room: HD, DVR
- Master Bedroom: DVR
- Bedroom 2: HD
- Office: SD

If there is cable already run to the other bedrooms, then mirroring a TV2 feed to them should be easy, though it is not FREE, as the installer only gets paid to hook up the TVs that will be fed by their own Dish receiver output.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Suggestion 1: Get a ViP722K
Suggestion 2: Lose both SD receivers and the TiVo 

DISH will see that it gets wired so you don't need the TiVo or the Leapfrog stuff. Running both TVs off of the same DVR reduces TV channel changing and remote control shuffling.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Well kind of like I said she needs a HD DVR in the living room and a HD receiver in the basement she would never use a DVR in the basement but upgrading to HD there would be nice. The only reason to consider a HD DVR in the basement over a regular HD Receiver would be if there wasn't much of a difference in price but as far as actually using a DVR in the basement she just wouldn't. She likes to record her local channels on the Tivo and what she doesn't get watched in the living room she watches in one of the bedrooms at night.

I really don't want use a Vip722 and split the tuners since she would get more use out of a 722 with both tuners used on the living room tv, so many times with her Tivo she needed a second tuner and didn't have it. So:

Living Room: HD DVR
Basement: HD Receiver

Now as far as her bedrooms there is no cable ran to either that's why I had to resort to the Leapfrogs but it's really not the best situation because she does get interference from her router (I think). The living room tv has connected a Sat receiver, Tivo, and Dvd and the way I have it set up for her is all three feed a remote switcher http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=180-935 then that feeds a Leapfrog transmitter which feeds a Leapfrog receiver unit in each bedroom.

The problem I'm having with my mom is she doesn't want to pay to get her locals through Dish so that means I have to have a way to record her locals which is what her Tivo is doing now via an OTA antenna which by the way has great reception. She currently has no way to record sat channels but that doesn't seem to bother her as long as her locals get recorded. I really believe she would watch more Sat if she could record them but having an sd Tivo with one tuner kind of limits what she can do though.

If she ends up upgrading to HD and they have to come out to upgrade the dish (besides installing the receivers) do you think they would be willing to run cable to her two bedrooms if we paid them? This would amount to running cable from the back of her living room tv to outside of the house (brick exterior) and then around the house into each bedroom anyway that's the option I can see. It sure would be nice to have cable ran to those bedrooms but any idea what something like this might cost?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

OK, then you're looking at a 612 and a 211. The tech will run any and all cabling needed. No additional charge.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

About the 612 I found a picture of the rear panel it has two Sat coax inputs and one OTA input so just to be clear this means I can record both Sat and OTA right?

I also see that it will only record 30 hours of HD which isn't very much so wouldn't the 722 which can record 55 hours of HD be a better choice?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> OK, then you're looking at a 612 and a 211. The tech will run any and all cabling needed. No additional charge.


The OP is asking for 2 additional mirrored outlets, which is NOT free and NOT included. What *is* included is only the cable to the receivers.

I would suggest a 722 and a 211. The 722 HD-DVR would use the HD TV1 feed for the Living Room, and the TV2 feed could be run (with one mirror) to feed the two bedrooms with DVR service in SD (all TV2 outputs are SD only). The 211 (HD, non-DVR receiver) would go in the basement. Since the 722 would be the primary receiver, it wouldn't cost anymore than a 612, but has more capabilities and more hard drive space.

Typically, the cost to run a mirrored outlet is $45, paid to the installer. Since the tech will need to run a TV2 feed from the 722 to one of the two bedrooms, only one additional mirror is needed.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> I would suggest a 722 and a 211. The 722 HD-DVR would use the HD TV1 feed for the Living Room, and the TV2 feed could be run (with one mirror) to feed the two bedrooms with DVR service in SD (all TV2 outputs are SD only). The 211 (HD, non-DVR receiver) would go in the basement. Since the 722 would be the primary receiver, it wouldn't cost anymore than a 612, but has more capabilities and more hard drive space.


BattleZone it's not quite clear to me how the 722 works since I'm used to D* receivers. If the tuners are split as you have suggested where TV2 is ran to one of the bedrooms does that mean if something was recording in the living room using one tuner she would have to go to her bedroom to watch something live on the other tuner?

I guess I'm a little confused does the 722 actually have three tuners, two sat tuners and one OTA tuner and if so can any of them be watched or recorded all at the same time?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The 722 has 2 satellite tuners and 1 OTA tuner; all three can record simultaneously AND you can watch one recorded item while they're all in use.

In Single Mode, all outputs receive the same "display" and you can use Swap to change between them, though OTA is only viewable on "TV1". 

In Dual Mode, the 'local' display is TV1 and the coax display is TV2. You can watch anything you've recorded on either TV and the two will operate independent of each other. OTA is still only viewable on TV1.

Edit: Which is to say if she's the only one in the house, and doesn't need to have 2 TVs running simultaneously, Single Mode accomplishes what it sounds like you want.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay what I need however this can be accomplished is I want to get rid of the Tivo and Leapfrogs to the two bedrooms and no matter what I do it appears I need coax cable ran to each one.

1. She needs to be able to watch and record programs (both OTA and Sat) from her living room Sat receiver. She does have the OTA antenna hooked directly to her LR tv so she does have the option of watching it from there.

2. Then she needs to be able to watch live OTA and live Sat tv in her bedrooms plus watch any recorded programs.

In a nutshell in Dual Mode the LR tv would have one Sat tuner and the OTA tuner but the BR tv would only have one Sat tuner with no live OTA although both would have access to recorded programs, is this correct?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

mccoady, maybe everyone else understands, but I'm confused. How many TVs are we talking about, how many of them are HD, and how many would need to be independently controlled because people will be watching different programs on different TVs at the same time?


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I'm getting confused to and I'm the one trying to explain this.(LOL)

First lets just forget about the basement tv since I've decided she just needs a HD Receiver (no Dvr). All of the below are HD TV's:

Living Room - 47" LCD
Bedroom 1 - 50" Plasma
Bedroom 2 - 19" LCD

As it stands now I'm mirroring her LR TV and LR Tivo (which is her live OTA signal) to both BR's TV's via Leapfrogs but I want her to upgrade to a HD DVR connected to this LR TV and at the same time get rid of the Tivo and Leapfrogs plus still get Sat and maybe Live OTA to both BR's. It does sound though like getting Live OTA to the BR's might be an issue she may or may not be flexible on this I just don't know... Currently from each BR she can watch (via Leapfrogs) Sat Live and Tivo Live/Recorded programs. BR 1 is her main BR and while the tv is HD I'm not too worried about the quality of the signal since anything will probably be as good as the Leapfrog signal.

If I remember correctly the Sat and Tivo signal going to each BR TV operates independently of what is watched from the LR TV. I think my mom kind of likes it this way in case the grand kids stay with her but she might be flexible with this. I'm just trying to get all the options before I set her down to try to explain all of this.

Been doing some reading is it true that you get no channel guide for OTA unless you subscribe to locals? Hard to believe this is true because if you had to subscribe to locals you would be getting your locals through Dish defeating the purpose of using the OTA antenna (except for another tuner) which would be worthless without a guide.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

What you might do is get a 722 and 222, if the bedrooms don't need to be HD. 722 in the living room, TV2 to her bedroom; 222 in basement, TV2 in other bedroom.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

mccoady said:


> Well I'm getting confused to and I'm the one trying to explain this.(LOL)
> 
> First lets just forget about the basement tv since I've decided she just needs a HD Receiver (no Dvr). All of the below are HD TV's:
> 
> ...


Let me begin with an assumption that 90%+ of the time she is the only one watching any TV in the house. And I'm going to assume that it's reasonable for someone other than a Dish installer to run a single HD cable (HDMI or component/optical) from the living room to the master bedroom and coax for rf between all four rooms.

If it were me, I'd put a 722k in the living room. I'd feed the living room TV and the master bedroom from it's TV1 feed, one using HDMI and the other using component/optical. I'd use the TV2 RF feed to feed both bedrooms and the office (basement?).

During the 90%+ of the time, she would be able in either the living room or the master bedroom to watch recorded or live satellite or OTA TV in HD from the TV1 output. When the grandkids are there she would have the option of switching to the RF input on the master bedroom TV if she wants to watch something different from what they're watching in the living room - settling for SD.

Unless she spends an awful lot of time watching that 19" LCD, she doesn't need HD there.

Yes you need to subscribe to locals to get the guide. Dish only offers a limited number of locals, but the guide normally covers everything. I guess one can look at it this way, if you have a 722k with two OTA signals and two satellite signals, she can record four locals at once.:sure:

That's my opinion, it's free and worth every penny.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

True or False?

1. Regardless of whether she goes with a 722 & 211 or a 722 & 222 and regardless whether the 722 is used in Single or Dual Mode she would just be charged $6 for DVR Service Fee and $7 for her Receiver Fee plus of course her programing package.

2. If she goes with a 722 & 211 and the 722 is run in Dual Mode Dish will run cable for that TV2 run (BR1) as part of the installation with no extra charge. And if she goes with a 722 & 222 and the 722 is run in Dual Mode Dish will run cable for not only the TV2 run (BR1) from 722 but also the TV2 run from 222 (BR2) as part of the installation with no extra charge.

3. If she goes with a 722 & 211 and ran in Single Mode any additional cable runs to BR1 & BR2 to mirror the 722 could run an additional $45 per run but Dish will not require any extra monthly charges for mirroring the 722.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

1: No, the additional receiver fee for a 222 is $14, not $7.

2 & 3: Correct, but the cost of the mirroring is up to the tech.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

coldsteel said:


> 1: No, the additional receiver fee for a 222 is $14, not $7


Okay then if she stays with a 722 & 211 then $7 correct?

Any idea what she will pay for a 722, a 211, a HD dish upgrade and installation (not counting any additional cable runs I might want)?

Any disadvantages dealing with a local Dish dealer?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll go worst-case for upgrade costs. $200 for a duo-TV HDDVR (cannot specify model) and $100 for a 211. $95 to install, $15 if she has the Service Plan. Agent can add additional TV codes, no extra charge for you, so the installer gets paid.

Going through a local installer, theymay charge for the add'l runs.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

You mean I can't specifically order a 722 and a 211 what other duo-TV HDDVR could they send me?

I had no idea they would charge almost $100 for installation I just upgraded to HD with DirecTV and got one HD receiver, dish upgrade and installation all for free.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You can ask for a 211, no problem, but Dish considers the 622, 722 and 722K all Duo-TV HDDVRs, and do not differentiate between them.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking at receivers on Dish website I do not see listed the 622 but there is a 625?

So if place an order for a HD upgrade I basically won't know what receivers the installer is bringing until he gets there?

I'm a little confused on the HD programing package she currently has America's Top 250 so with this "free HD for life" promo it just slides over to 250 HD?

With the 622 or 722 in dual mode when viewing from TV1 (LR) there must be some sort of swap button but I assume this would only swap between TV1 tuner and the OTA tuner correct?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH really doesn't want to tell you what receiver you will get until they figure it out (what's on the truck?). The 622/722 are interchangeable in their corporate mind. You can specify and pay more for a 922 but below that you're going to get a "HD Duo DVR" which could be the 622 or 722.

The 625 is a SD Duo DVR similar to the 522.

The HD Free for Life requires autopay, paperless and a two year commitment. But otherwise when she adds HD she will get this deal. If she doesn't want the commitment she can pay $10 for the base HD.

On TV one you view OTA channels just like any satellite channel. You're not swapping between satellite and OTA, the OTA tuner integrates with the satellite channels. OTAs are not available on TV two (unless you use the tuner on the second TV to directly watch a channel).


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> On TV one you view OTA channels just like any satellite channel. You're not swapping between satellite and OTA, the OTA tuner integrates with the satellite channels. OTAs are not available on TV two (unless you use the tuner on the second TV to directly watch a channel).


Dual Mode: LR gets TV1 with one Sat tuner and one OTA tuner while BR 1 gets TV2 tuner. It also looks like she will have to subscribe to locals for two reasons, (1) so she can watch locals on TV2 and (2) to receive a guide for OTA locals for TV1. So with subscribing to locals plus OTA tuner on TV1 she can watch one Sat channel/one Local channel at the same time or two Local channels (one OTA). TV2 can watch a Sat or Local Channel.

To be clear she would have no trouble recording two Local channels at the same time with TV1 in this setup correct?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't believe one can not subscribe to locals any more. They are included in all markets and cannot be removed.

You are correct about the recording capabilities ... although TV2 can only view/record local channels as they are delivered via satellite (consider them all sat channels). TV1 can watch/record OTA plus satellite. Once something is recorded it can be viewed on either TV.

You can actually record three things at a time (one OTA, one sat TV1 and one sat TV2) at a time while playing back two different things to TV1 and TV2 all at the same time. The feeds can all be HD or a mix of HD and SD. (Output to TV2 is downcoverted to SD.) The 722k has a dual OTA receiver which allows two OTAs to be recorded at the same time (four simultaneous recordings ... two OTA and two via satellite).


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> I don't believe one can not subscribe to locals any more. They are included in all markets and cannot be removed.


Yeah I just noticed on my mom's account she has an older America's Top 250 programming package without locals which is not a current programming package.



James Long said:


> ... although TV2 can only view/record local channels as they are delivered via satellite (consider them all sat channels).


I meant to say TV2 can view sat channels which would include locals.



James Long said:


> DISH really doesn't want to tell you what receiver you will get until they figure it out (what's on the truck?). The 622/722 are interchangeable in their corporate mind. You can specify and pay more for a 922 but below that you're going to get a "HD Duo DVR" which could be the 622 or 722.
> .


Clearly there is a difference with the 722/722K having a bigger hard drive and the K version an extra tuner I know I wouldn't be too happy if she ended up with the 30GB drive 622 whereas the 55GB 722 would be perfect for her. In fact if I had a choice I would want the 722K but I suppose asking for two OTA tuners wouldn't help.

Last couple of questions shouldn't I be able to split the signal coming out of the TV2 output to both her bedrooms without any problems?

Knowing that she will have to pay to have a second cable ran to her second bedroom is this between the installer and me when he gets here or should this be mentioned when dealing with Dish about the upgrade?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Um, that's not GB, 55 is the HD capacity in hours, or 350 SD, and 200 SD/30 HD on the 622. Either can have an external drive capability added for $40.

Also, have the agent add an additional TV code to the upgrade work order.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

coldsteel said:


> Um, that's not GB, 55 is the HD capacity in hours, or 350 SD, and 200 SD/30 HD on the 622.


Sorry don't know what I was thinking!



coldsteel said:


> Also, have the agent add an additional TV code to the upgrade work order.


Is this so the TV2 remote doesn't interfere with the TV1 remote?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

No it's so the tech will get paid for mirroring the second TV2.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

So will the tech will run an additional line to the second TV2?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mccoady said:


> Looking at receivers on Dish website I do not see listed the 622 but there is a 625?


While the ViP 622 is no longer manufactured, but they are still floating around in the system as refurbished models and new old stock.

Any similarity between the 625 and the ViP 622 stems from sloppiness on the part of forum posters omitting the "ViP" element of the model number.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> So will the tech will run an additional line to the second TV2?


If the agent adds an additional TV install code to the work order, yes.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a 522 and I'm thinking of adding an HD receiver (adding, because until I get a new receiver there is no way I can empty the 522). They would need to add to or replace the satellite dish with one that receives HD signals. Would a new one be able to feed both receivers? 

Also, when recording to an HD receiver - I guess you have a choice of HD or SD programming. Can you record two HD programs at a time? I know you can only view the HD programs in HD on one TV (from one HD unit), right?

How much is upgrade installation these days? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

neilo said:


> I have a 522 and I'm thinking of adding an HD receiver (adding, because until I get a new receiver there is no way I can empty the 522). They would need to add to or replace the satellite dish with one that receives HD signals. Would a new one be able to feed both receivers?
> 
> Also, when recording to an HD receiver - I guess you have a choice of HD or SD programming. Can you record two HD programs at a time? I know you can only view the HD programs in HD on one TV (from one HD unit), right?
> 
> ...


The Dish 1000.X dish has a built in switch that will feed up to 3 dual tuner HD receivers and that includes dual tuner SD receivers. Just run one cable to the HD receiver and one to your 522.

Dish HD DVR's can record at least 2 HD satellite feeds and can also record at least one HD OTA feed (722k with optional OTA module can record 2 OTA signals at the same time).

You must contact Dish for up grade pricing.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> The Dish 1000.X dish has a built in switch that will feed up to 3 dual tuner HD receivers and that includes dual tuner SD receivers. Just run one cable to the HD receiver and one to your 522.
> 
> Dish HD DVR's can record at least 2 HD satellite feeds and can also record at least one HD OTA feed (722k with optional OTA module can record 2 OTA signals at the same time).
> 
> You must contact Dish for up grade pricing.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Finally got my mom convinced to upgrade so they are coming to do the install tomorrow hopefully bringing a 722 and 211 with the former running in dual mode to one of the bedrooms. The install includes runs to 3 tvs LR tv (TV1), BR1 tv (TV2) and basement tv (211). I told Dish agent I wanted to play extra to mirror off of the TV2 feed to a second bedroom but he insisted it couldn't be done without setting up a second appt which would cost $95 instead of $45 with tomorrows install (two different CS agents said this) so I'm not too happy about that.

What are the chances of the installer agreeing to run a mirror to BR2 if I pay him directly? I think to run the cable to BR1 (which is included in install) he will have to run the cable on the outside of the house and come back into the BR1 but BR2 is right beside BR1 so a simple splitter could be used at that point making it fairly easy to run into BR2. 

Never used a Dish dvr before only a Tivo and D* HR24 so I'm hoping it will be easy for me to figure out and explain to my mom.

Is there anything I need to know about setting up Season Passes/Series Links besides bringing up the guide, hitting record, and selecting new/first run, I assume there is a priority list I can rearrange?

Does using the 722 in dual mode effect how I setup Season Passes (weekly shows) I will probably get in front of the 722 and setup all her programming I will want to record HD shows over SD ones. She will have OTA antenna connected to the 722 plus having locals through Dish (HD 250 Package). 

I don't really understand Record Plus or whether she needs to use it, her 722 just needs to be set so she can live watch programming during the day from LR tv plus also record Dr Phil and Oprah... then in the evening she goes to the bedroom to watch live programming or watch recorded shows. Does the 722 need to be set to record any particular way to achieve this or will it simply record on whatever tuner not in use?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Do not use season passes, they record the show wherever it appears (any channel), instead, just set up a timer for the channel needed and the receiver will record it weekly (that is unless you want EVERY episode of the Simpsons - reruns and all).

Record plus allows you to specify the primary recording tuner for all non conflicted recordings. In this case it's probably best to set it to record using the TV2 tuner leaving the TV1 tuner free for anytime viewing. This will only impact viewing on the remote tv in BR2 (must watch what is being recorded if recording is active).

There is no way to specify that the receiver record on the tuner not in use, you either record on the tuner where the timer is set or use Record plus to record on a specified tuner (usually TV2).


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Jim is setting up a recording from the guide by selecting a show to record weekly considered a timer recording or Season Pass?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mccoady said:


> Jim is setting up a recording from the guide by selecting a show to record weekly considered a timer recording or Season Pass?


Via the guide would create a normal timer recording. A "Season Pass" (DISH Pass) is set up through the Daily Schedule or Timers List menus and allows one to set up a timer that searches for text instead of a specific program.

The options for DISH Pass are different ... one can select a channel by number or all channels, one can also set preference for SD or HD recording (yes, one can set SD only). On normal recordings it only applies to the channel chosen with no regard to HD or SD or other options. (If you set a timer on a SD channel it will record the SD channel even after a HD channel is added. One must recreate their timers to go between SD and HD.)


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Sounds like setting up a timer from the guide is the same as Season Pass/Series Link so that is what I want to use.

James when setting up a timer from the guide will it select to record a program in HD or SD?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mccoady said:


> Sounds like setting up a timer from the guide is the same as Season Pass/Series Link so that is what I want to use.
> 
> James when setting up a timer from the guide will it select to record a program in HD or SD?


It will choose the channel you have chosen from the guide. For example, if you choose "The Daily Show" from HD 107 the timer will set on the HD channel. If you choose "The Daily Show" from the non-HD 107 the timer will set on the SD channel.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks hopefully there is a favorites list I can set up so her guide only shows HD channels and only SD if not available in HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

What I have done on one of my receivers is lock out all of the SDs that have HDs then hide locked channels. Never see them again! 

I wish DISH had the option to replace channels with mapdowns instead of requiring favorites lists or locked out channels.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> What I have done on one of my receivers is lock out all of the SDs that have HDs then hide locked channels. Never see them again!


How do I exactly do that?

I spent all day at my moms yesterday since the install which the installer said should have taken 2 hours turned out to be a 5-6 hour job, he said her prior installation was so bad he had to start from scratch. He installed the 722K in the LR and then ran mirrored it to both her BR's which is great and then installed a 211 for her basement tv. He wired the 722 so she has the option of using either in single or dual mode which is also great.

I will say I think after using a Direct Tivo and DirecTV HR 24 I found the 722 much harder to use and I think my mom was pretty confused when I left last night. Some questions:

1. Guide: Why is it necessary for it to display so many numbers for a given channel that's a lot of information to process when looking at the guide? For instance on D* receivers if a channel's number is 10 then that's all it lists in the guide not 10 with a bunch of zeros or whatever like Dish does I know it was confusing to my mom and I have to agree.

2. Are there shortcuts on the remote to go directly "My Recordings", "Daily Schedule", and "Timers"?

3. In single mode is there a way to flip back and forth between tuners like the Tivo's and the HR24?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

mccoady said:


> 1. Guide: Why is it necessary for it to display so many numbers for a given channel that's a lot of information to process when looking at the guide? For instance on D* receivers if a channel's number is 10 then that's all it lists in the guide not 10 with a bunch of zeros or whatever like Dish does I know it was confusing to my mom and I have to agree.
> 
> 2. Are there shortcuts on the remote to go directly "My Recordings", "Daily Schedule", and "Timers"?
> 
> 3. In single mode is there a way to flip back and forth between tuners like the Tivo's and the HR24?


1. I don't know what you're talking about. It lists 10-000 for the satellite channel and 10-001 etc for OTA because those are the digital subchannels it's reading, ie those are the actual channels.

2. My Recordings: DVR button 2x. Daily Schedule DVR button 3x. Timer is on the Daily Schedule screen.

3. The Swap button. You can also swap while you're in PIP mode.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply regarding #1 with the D* guide our local channels are displayed as one or two digits 3 (NBC), 8 (PBS), 10 (ABC), etc. while the sat channels are three digit 206 (ESPN), 209 (ESPN2), etc.

My D* guide doesn't show sub channels but since we only have two stations they have them and I don't watch either it doesn't bother me.

Maybe I didn't spend enough time with the Dish guide but I thought it displayed a lot more digits for the same channels I listed above.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

mccoady said:


> Thanks for the reply regarding #1 with the D* guide our local channels are displayed as one or two digits 3 (NBC), 8 (PBS), 10 (ABC), etc. while the sat channels are three digit 206 (ESPN), 209 (ESPN2), etc.


When I say "sat channels" for things like 3-000, 10-000 I mean they're the locals that are being delivered via satellite. They're mapdowns. Their actual channels are much higher.

All nonlocal channels are 3-digit or more.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mccoady said:


> How do I exactly do that?


Menu-5 Locks-(password if set)-2 Channel Locks
Pick the channels you want to lock out.
Select DONE.
On the locks menu select 8 Hide Locked (if it displays as 8 Show Locked you're OK, locked channels are hidden)
You will also need to set a password if one is not already set (option 5).
You may also want to lock PPV and Hide Adult programming ... mom's choice, of course.

There are high numbered versions of the HD channels and unsubscribed channels that you may want to lock out as well. One caveat. If you lock out a SD channel it will no longer appear on the channel 100 matrix screen. Those channels change from time to time and I rarely use channel 100 so it doesn't bother me that they are locked out.



> I will say I think after using a Direct Tivo and DirecTV HR 24 I found the 722 much harder to use and I think my mom was pretty confused when I left last night.


One could probably say the same about the DirecTV or any cable tuner when coming from something else. People who get used to one way of doing thing often have trouble with the new way.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

All this info has been priceless!

Last question (I hope) my mom has decided she made a mistake by having the 722 installed in her living room instead of her basement where the 211 was installed.

How big of a deal would it be to have the Dish installer to come back out and install the 722 in the basement and the 211 in her living room keeping in mind he wired it so the bedrooms mirrored the 722 and she has the option of using either single or dual mode?

Do you think this would be more than a $100 charge?


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

mccoady said:


> All this info has been priceless!
> 
> Last question (I hope) my mom has decided she made a mistake by having the 722 installed in her living room instead of her basement where the 211 was installed.
> 
> ...


do u have the protection plan?
if u do i think its $15
if not its $95


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

No don't have protection plan.

So basically I just call Dish and say we made a mistake on how we wanted the equipment installed and would like some receivers changed around and they will rewire what needs rewired?


----------

